
Ruby's New JIT - haven
https://medium.com/square-corner-blog/rubys-new-jit-91a5c864dd10
======
exebook
Can it use TinyC? TinyC compile time is about 9 times faster than GCC, so warm
up time can possibly be shorter, although the JIT performance gain also be
less because TinyC performs only basic optimizations.

------
kristianp
Interesting that the Jit uses GCC or Clang. And that only 1000 methods are
cached by default.

